# Noble Deck



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I am in the process of bidding an uncovered porch deck off of a 2nd story master bedroom. Existing is ceramic over a mudbed which is over roll roofing. Current install is sound, crack free - structure checks out, it is just ugly lol. HO does NOT want to tear out the existing if at all possible. The wrought iron railings, trim boards, gutters, etc. are all based around the current elevation. We have room for raising another 3/4" no problem. 16x16 porcelain is going down.

Thoughts on scuffing the existing and setting with modified? Scuff - prime - modified ts - Noble Deck -modified ts - porcelain was my thoughts with extra dry time before grouting. Ok tear it apart :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'd use a non-modified with a latex additive but otherwise, sounds good to me. 

Although if the budget allows, maybe you should consider EXT Primer & EXT to set the Noble Deck...just to be safe.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

angus242 said:


> I'd use a non-modified with a latex additive but otherwise, sounds good to me.
> 
> Although if the budget allows, maybe you should consider EXT Primer & EXT to set the Noble Deck...just to be safe.


Good idea on the EXT. I wonder if it is approved for use over tile?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Compatible substrates:
- Cured concrete, tile backer boards, suitable
plywood, terrazzo, *and some impervious substrates*

Could be.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

I think if you scuff and prime it it will stick, I used over primed concrete and DensArmor and holds so strong.
I had tested in nearby slab and only way to have to tear out the DalSeal is pull apart the top fleece and plastic and scrap the bottom fleece with EXT or DalTile version Dal Bond next day.

Being uncovered porch, exposed to sun, I suggest using expansion soft joint (depends the length of the deck).


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

astor said:


> I think if you scuff and prime it it will stick, I used over primed concrete and DensArmor and holds so strong.
> I had tested in nearby slab and only way to have to tear out the DalSeal is pull apart the top fleece and plastic and scrap the bottom fleece with EXT or DalTile version Dal Bond next day.
> 
> Being uncovered porch, exposed to sun, I suggest using expansion soft joint (depends the length of the deck).


Yep - thought of that too :thumbsup: 12x23


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Astor is that EXT an acrylic or a urethane? If it's urethane I'm betting it will stick to damned near anything.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Astor is that EXT an acrylic or a urethane? If it's urethane I'm betting it will stick to damned near anything.


It cleans with water when wet, so I am guessing acrylic,once dried thinner or Bostik's Wipes. Looks and feels like VCT adhesive. Needs flashing time.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

It's says it contains latex polymers.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

good luck on the install dude..............sounds like ya got it hammered out maybe E3 will drop a fishing line and chime in


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

If it's acrylic how is it waterproof though?? Wouldn't re-emulsify?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

MSDS doesn't say anything about acrylic.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm going to install some Nobel Deck up here in North Vancouver. I hope next month.

My plan is to go 5/8 Ply + 1/2" ply over double 2"x10" 's 14' span 12" centers.

Once that is done I'm going to set 1/2" cement board and Nobel Deck over that. For this step I will most likely use 254 from Laticrete for both the cement board and the Nobel Deck install.

Over the Nobel TS I plan on using Grani Rapid to set the slate and am still not sure on which grout. Would love to use Quartz Lock but that is a lot of grout so I most likely will use a cemintious grout - something light grey in colour.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I did 850sq/ft deck last year.My thought was the EXT would save the mixing time and it did. However, I must have used the wrong trowel because the EXT didn't get near the coverage they say over poured concrete. I used Laticrete Platinum (whatever number that is) to finish. Actually, liked the Platinum better but watch out so it doesn't skim over. I had a helper and we got all but 100 ft in place by end of day.

The best thing I did was to get an pneumatic caulking gun. SAVES a TON of time. Remember each seam gets two beads of 150 times length of drops etc. We had about 600lf of caulking to do. Cost about $130 and worth every penny. But get a gun that goes up to 100 psi ( if you want I'll look up the tool number and manufacturer).
Also, if you use the air caulker, you will need to pull off the metal ring at the end of the tube. It stops the mechanism from pushing the tube and won't work properly.

Good luck


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

PrecisionFloors said:


> If it's acrylic how is it waterproof though?? Wouldn't re-emulsify?


I was just guessing it is acrylic,it may not be, but in any case the dried adhesive stays behind the membrane so no water will/should contact it. Still need to use Noblesealant for seams.


----------



## ee3 (Feb 10, 2006)

"drop my fishing pole" ARE YOU CRAZY!!
Going over tile, I would lean toward a Mod. Thin Set. , but EXT would be option..


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

ee3 said:


> "drop my fishing pole" ARE YOU CRAZY!!
> Going over tile, I would lean toward a Mod. Thin Set. , but EXT would be option..


OK. Well thanks for giving a definitive answer on the questions raised in this thread  smh

C'mon Eric - I expected quite a bit more from you.


John - explain to me again why the customer service and technical support is sooooo much better than Schluter? Honestly this was a perfect example of an opportunity blown.


----------



## ee3 (Feb 10, 2006)

what was the question? I did nt see anything unanswered.Just got back in off the road ? Feel free to give a call..I did'nt think anyone wanted a sales pitch.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for the pm and response Eric. My main question is whether or not Noble Deck is recommended for use over existing tile. The specs kind of lead you to believe it _could_ be. I would like to know for sure. Secondary questions would be EXT or thinset for a bonding agent? Pros and Cons of each if you can go either way? 

My own personal curiosity question was whether or not EXT was an acrylic or a urethane. Realizing that you need to use Noble Seal on the seams kinda answers that one...


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Don't forget corners. Though it would be nice if they made a 45* corner or a flexible variation for odd corners. just saying.


----------

